# Nejlepší dovolenou jsem si užil minulý rok



## swedrup

Je to spíš ze zvědavosti(a asi i z blbosti), ale nějak mě nenapadá jak přeložit větu, resp. slovo užil v tomto významu, nebo podobném významu: Nejlepší dovolenou jsem si užil minulý rok.

Napadají mě jen věty, které nevystihují význam slova užil(alespoň jak ho chápu já) jako např.: Last year I had the holiday of a lifetime.

Předem díky.


----------



## Petra123

Ověřovala jsem dneska u kamaráda (Američan) několik svých návrhů (se slovesy typu: I enjoyed myself, I had fun, etc.), ale podle něj by to nikdo neřekl. 
Jeho návrhy byly:
It was the best holiday I have ever had. (nejobvyklejší)
It was the most wonderful holiday I have ever had.
It was the most fantastic holiday I have ever had.
It was the greatest holiday I have ever had.

Ale třeba se ještě někde dají nějaké chytré hlavy dohromady ...


----------



## texpert

I had the best holiday
.. best of holidays
.. supreme, prime, superb...
(více na http://thesaurus.reference.com/ ))
.. holiday
last year. 

Or
last year was the best.. holiday I ever had. 

Enjoy se většinou pojí s "my stay" a to zase musí být někde (in the USA).


----------



## swedrup

Oboum moc děkuji za nápady a námahu. Všechny výrazy byly obměnami téhož - vlastně jste mi potvrdili, že toto je asi jediná cesta pro překlad. Díky, člověk si čas od času myslí, že to přece nějak jinak ještě musí jít


----------

